# lab holding



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

It has been at least two weeks since I noticed the yellow lab holding. How do I know when she will spit her fry?? I have a tank ready for her so when should I put her in the tank. I have a breeder box ready to go also if needed. For all I know she could have been holding prior to the two weeks. Any way in knowing how long she actually been holding?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

At around 18-20 days I strip my holding females. I hear that some fish will hold their fry for up to 30 days and sometimes longer with out spitting.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Some members determine when 18 days or so, and I have done that when I notice her mouth is starting to open, and you can actually see fry in mouth. Also had rusty where she spits her fry and brings them all back in her mouth, it's amazing to watch.

Good luck with your lab...I also am waiting for one of mine, she's still in main tank.

Also. PLEASE, don't put her into your uncycled tank.... alot of members have given you some sound advice..please take appropriate measures to ensure your tank is cycled first, meaning don't add any fish yet, K??

:fish:


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

cich2it said:


> Some members determine when 18 days or so, and I have done that when I notice her mouth is starting to open, and you can actually see fry in mouth. Also had rusty where she spits her fry and brings them all back in her mouth, it's amazing to watch.
> 
> Good luck with your lab...I also am waiting for one of mine, she's still in main tank.
> 
> ...


ok but I can't have her spitting her fry Into the main tank, I will lose all of the fry and I don't have anywhere else to put her. I have no o their choice bug to get her to the tank. I did tonight change out my canister filter and cut a huge piece of it and added it to the hob filter on the ten gallon tank. This should be enough with the older filter I also put in a week ago from another established glow fish tank my wife keeps.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Its sounds all well and good, but honestly I think it will be just too soon to put her in that 10 gallon.. Believe me I thought I could do it quick fix too, but it doesn't work. Luckily I had set my 10 gallon and had cycled for well over a month.
Also this could be her first holding, sometimes she won't release them, and end up eating them.. This has happened to mine before, with a Zimbawe rock.

So don't be discouraged if this happens...and if your water params are right and consistant water changes, believe me it will happen again.. :thumb:

Good luck.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

cich2it said:


> Its sounds all well and good, but honestly I think it will be just too soon to put her in that 10 gallon.. Believe me I thought I could do it quick fix too, but it doesn't work. Luckily I had set my 10 gallon and had cycled for well over a month.
> Also this could be her first holding, sometimes she won't release them, and end up eating them.. This has happened to mine before, with a Zimbawe rock.
> 
> So don't be discouraged if this happens...and if your water params are right and consistant water changes, believe me it will happen again.. :thumb:
> ...


This will be her second "litter" the first one we missed and only two survived because we found out to late and the rest were eaten. This is why we are hoping to get this batch to survive however many she spits


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds good..How is your 10 gallon cycle coming along? I hope it's going as planned.
My lab must of spit hers cuz she doesn't appear to have a full mouth..It must of happened last night..I did a WC today and didn't see any fry about,  but I'm hopeful she will again soon.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

cich2it said:


> Sounds good..How is your 10 gallon cycle coming along? I hope it's going as planned.
> My lab must of spit hers cuz she doesn't appear to have a full mouth..It must of happened last night..I did a WC today and didn't see any fry about,  but I'm hopeful she will again soon.


ten gallon almost there Nd still waiting for her to spit. I'll keep an eye on her since I'm off the next three days. Hopefully soon on the b a babies


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Why don't you try to strip her...It's not that difficult. If you are afraid to hurt her, use a Q-tip instead of your nail.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> Why don't you try to strip her...It's not that difficult. If you are afraid to hurt her, use a Q-tip instead of your nail.


My only concern is has she held them long enough? It has been now 19 days that we know she has been holding. Shouldn't she be spitting soon. I have her in a breeder net just in case she spits when we're not home or sleeping.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't see info her mouth with a light go see if I can see fry, she always turns away from me. Is it ok to strip her or should I let nature take that on. I've never done anything like that


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

How long can she be isolated in the tank. Doesn't she need to move throughout the tank


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

vaquero said:


> I can't see info her mouth with a light go see if I can see fry, she always turns away from me. Is it ok to strip her or should I let nature take that on. I've never done anything like that


I stripped my saulosi for the first time last month and it was easier than I thought. If you are uncomfortable then leave her alone and she will spit out the babies when she is ready. She is in the 10-gallon now right? 
If it were me, I would give it a try. Either case, good luck and let us know the results.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> vaquero said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see info her mouth with a light go see if I can see fry, she always turns away from me. Is it ok to strip her or should I let nature take that on. I've never done anything like that
> ...


Ten gallon not quite ready(cycled) but should be In the next couple of days. Went to a cichlid expert today with a water sample and he told me almost but to go home and put 2-3 cups of substrate from my 75 Gallon and a live plant an it should finish cycling by Saturday. Then he said d once she's in a tank by herself, she will spit. He says a lot of cichlids will not spit readily if surrounded by other fish. But if not alone they will spit just from the need to get rid of them. I trust this guy, he has a fish store dedicated mainly to African cichlids. Hundreds of fish in his store.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok female lab is in the ten gallon tank as of this morning. She is in a breeder box and we are still waiting for her to release the fry. It has been 20 days since we know she has been holding and I'm getting a little anxious at this point. Will she release them soon, I don't know. I have been told to strip her but I've never done this before and not sure if I even should. Nature will happen, right? The tank lights are off and she is alone in the tank, so it is nice and serene for her to do her thing. I do feel better that she is isolated in the ten gallon tank, so there are no other fish around her to bother her while she is contemplating spitting the fry out. Any info or suggestions at this point would be greatly appreciated. Thanks to all.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Why is she in a breeder net? I would think that is tight quarters for her. If there is no other fish, I would move her to the 10 gallon to get her more comfortable and she may spit sooner.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

+1 I agree, I've had one release in 10 gallon tank, with anubia plant and a small boat with holes in it...LOL and she seems more relaxed..I don't know if you have many decorations, but if you do just watch around it and she will when she's ready.
Let us know how its going.. :thumb:


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> Why is she in a breeder net? I would think that is tight quarters for her. If there is no other fish, I would move her to the 10 gallon to get her more comfortable and she may spit sooner.


We have her in the breeder box because we don't want her eating the fry after she releases them. She hasn't eaten in at least 20 days and she will be quite hungry afterwards. Besides after she release them it would be hard to get her out of the ten to put her back into the min tank because we have rockery and plants in it.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it will be even easier for her to eat the fry when she is in the breeder net: 1) she is stressed out being in a small space, 2) there is no place for the fry to hide. Put her in the 10-gallon and add some medium sized rocks do there are nooks and crannies for the babies to hide in. When you are ready to net her out, remove the rocks. 10-gallon is not a very large tank so you should not have much trouble netting her. B


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> I think it will be even easier for her to eat the fry when she is in the breeder net: 1) she is stressed out being in a small space, 2) there is no place for the fry to hide. Put her in the 10-gallon and add some medium sized rocks do there are nooks and crannies for the babies to hide in. When you are ready to net her out, remove the rocks. 10-gallon is not a very large tank so you should not have much trouble netting her. B


She is in a breeder box. This allows her to be inside with a v below her allowing the fry to exit through holes in the bottom safely away from mom and into the tank. Then after she spits I can put her into the main tank again. I took her out of the breeder net when I put her into the ten gallon tank. I was going to watch her today and if she doesn't spit, then I will put her into tank and let her do her thing then get her out.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

I do have tank setup with rocks and anubis plant for the fry to live in


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is she in a breeder net in the ten gallon? If there are no other fish in the ten gallon then just let her out in the tank, she will be more comfortable that way. I would also put something in the tank that she can hide in, such as one of the little plastic caves or something like that. This will help her feel safe enough to spit her fry.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

R6RaVeN37 said:


> Is she in a breeder net in the ten gallon? If there are no other fish in the ten gallon then just let her out in the tank, she will be more comfortable that way. I would also put something in the tank that she can hide in, such as one of the little plastic caves or something like that. This will help her feel safe enough to spit her fry.


She is in the ten gallon swimming freely and has many places to hide. Hopefully she will spit them soon. It has been 20 days now since we first noticed her holding, she could have been holding days before that were just not sure. I would think she's getting ready real soon. Just checked on her and no fry as of yet.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Does her buccal cavity look darker than normal? If so, it should be any day now.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> Does her buccal cavity look darker than normal? If so, it should be any day now.


Somewhat dark, I can see them in her mouth and they look big enough to me. She just swims around up and down the tank sides.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok I broke down due to family pressure and for the first time I stripped my yellow lab. She gave up 15 by count and all are healthy looking fry with a lot of yellow coloring and no egg sac on any of them so I guess it was time. Today is at least 21 days since we have known she has been holding. The adult female is back into the main 75 gallon tank and hopefully she will begin to eat once again. I have first bites for the fry so I will be feeding them regularly daily


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations!!! It wasn't so bad right?


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> Congratulations!!! It wasn't so bad right?


I was really nervous doing it but the peer pressure was harder to deny. I may do it again if she holds the same time. Thanks for all your advice


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

You know that you are now required to post a picture, right?


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> You know that you are now required to post a picture, right?


Of the babies????


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Of the babies, of the mom, of the entire tank....


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure how to post pictures yet any help would be great


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

look at the top of the forum, it shows how in a seperate thread.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Yayyyy congrats, you can breath easier now...yup first time to strip a cichlid can be nerve wracking, but you did it!!!

You better have pictures now, LOL


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

cich2it said:


> Yayyyy congrats, you can breath easier now...yup first time to strip a cichlid can be nerve wracking, but you did it!!!
> 
> You better have pictures now, LOL


I only have a kindle I can't upload any pictures I have been tryingg for awhile now went to photobucket


----------

